# General > Photography >  In Dhu Forest today

## Tugmistress

Found this wee chappie

----------


## unicorn

wow lovely... but if he was looking at me like that I would be legging it  ::

----------


## Buttercup

What a handsome chap he is! Thanks for sharing the pic.

----------


## wifie

Tugs - where is Dhu Forest?

----------


## Tugmistress

> Tugs - where is Dhu Forest?


Drive up towards Loch More, take the sand road fork on the right just before Loch Beg, then when the road splits again, follow the right fork into the forestry and carry on along there for about 4 or 5 miles and you are in it (alongside the wick/inverness railway line).

----------


## cuddlepop

> Found this wee chappie


I love his earing's very seasonal ::

----------


## bluelady

Nice pic.
It's not what i would call a wild deer.
The ear tags show it is a farmed animal.
Possible escapee or released to inprove bloodline.
It is also possible it was released to be shot by hunters, the estates charge hunters more to shoot a stag.
There are deer to be seen early morning, or late evening crossing thr Rumster Rd above Loch Stempster near the standing stones.
They cross every day so there is a good photo oportunity for those with the patience to sit and wait.

----------


## Tugmistress

I realised he must be farmed or something like that with the tags, both yellow ones say '2005' though what it refers to i have no idea lol but he certainly wasn't tame by any stretch of the imagination, while he was staring me out he was constantly 'scenting'

----------


## DeHaviLand

> It is also possible it was released to be shot by hunters, the estates charge hunters more to shoot a stag.


 
Lol, sorry but that is just never going to happen. Estates have a quota of deer that they need to kill in order to keep the population healthy and manageable. It would make absolutely no sense to release more of them.

This one has probably been tagged as part of a monitoring scheme, to help assess the local population for health, numbers and territory covered.

----------

